# lights and reflector?



## rev.clone (Apr 2, 2005)

First I'd like to say very informative forums guys!!  Now to my question.....I have a spare bedroom that the wife has given the OK to put a couple of plants in.  It's only the 2 of us and we smoke about a Z a month of highs.  i have plenty of floro's for a mother plant.  I was thinking of a 400 or 250  watt switchable ballast for the other 2 plants.  I've been all over the web and there are sooooooo damn many to choose from.  I'm not looking to spend a huge chunk of $$$$$ but don't want to go too cheap either.   Can anyone recommemd a good ballast and reflector for what i want to do.   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

This site has good stuff if your in the US. Are you? If you're not I can find one closer to you.
http://www.discount-hydro.com/switchable.asp


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey guys, I have setup a special forum to discuss about lights.
Please post there your questions about lights.

Thank you!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry Mar.....will do!!


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 2, 2005)

I am in the US and TY for responding so soon.  Do I get the cool sun or Supersun reflector??  Also, is 400 watts a little overboard for 2 plants??  I know MJ will take as much light as you give it. But if all i need is 250 than i would rather get that.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 3, 2005)

I would go with the 'cool sun' reflector is your gonna hook up the air to it.


400w is what I consider to be the MINIMUM for getting good yeilds.  You can use a 250w, but you'll get less quality, and quantity.


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 3, 2005)

do i need to hook up airflow to it??  I will be using a spare bedroom 12x12.  It's only 2 plants, no more, only head stash!!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 3, 2005)

YOu don't have to use the air flow.  It's just to keep it cool.  But if your not going to use it, why buy it?  I'd go with the other one then


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks......i thought i would need airflow only  if i was going to enclose it in a box or something.  But being i was using the corner of a fullsize bedroom i wouldnt need it.  Do i need mylar or can i just put  the 2 girls under the light and leave them be?


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 3, 2005)

I got the super sun,

Mylar for 2 plants, not worth the money IMO.

Plus if they are in the corner "white walls" just rotate every other day.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 4, 2005)

you may want to check into some way of odor removal.  when plants are flowering they will give off a odor that will fill your house.  i personally dont mind the smell, but its a dead give away that your growing weed.


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 4, 2005)

thats ok......it's me and the wife in a 8000 sqft. house.  I could grow truckfulls if i wanted but my freedom is way to important to me!!!  A buddy of mine is looking at 35 years for some dumb careless shit!  I grew in a phototron once, wasnt bad but it took FOREVER!  My only choices are grow my own or quit all together.  I left my home in S.fla and moved to the N.E.  With no connections i'm at a crossroads..........


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

What, exactly, are you looking for?


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 4, 2005)

just enough to support my girl and I.  We smoked about a Z of highs a month.  I was thinking of 1 mother plant (phototron) and maybe 2 girls.  if i get enough from 1 girl that is what i'll use.  I'm not looking tromake $$$ off of this.   I have recently become disabled and don't want to deal with finding a new connection.  like i said, my freedom is way to important to me to risk going to jail!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, hmmmm....I can`t help you out here.. But maybe someone can...


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 10, 2005)

after hunting the web i found a switchable 400 watt with a supersun reflector for $300 US with shipping.  This is so far the cheapest i have found.  Here is the site http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights3.shtml     any comments????


----------



## Goldie (Apr 10, 2005)

Do a Google search for InsideSun. They are much cheaper, although not top-notch. If you can afford it, this one is great too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42225&item=4371584373&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 10, 2005)

WOW the insidesun stuff is alot cheaper!!  Will the ballast got real hot with 250 watts??  if not I may have found some lights and saved over $100!!!  Thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!



Update: would i want the white or chrom reflector??  250 watts in a bedroom should be ok with heat??  i would put a reflective material and small fans around the 2 plants and that would be that?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

I would say chrome, although I have read that it will dull with use and may need replaced - not a problem for a guy, though...

Heat should not be a problem at all in a room, with only 250 - especially with a box fan blowing on them. Mylar is cheap & available at Home Depot, Walmart, etc.

You are talking with the ghetto-grow queen, here - lol - ask away...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

So which one did you go with? And are you ready to grow? When you start, you need to begin a grow-diary. I should have - duh on me - I`ll have MarP move it, if he will be so kind...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

I think maybe you need to go with a perpetual harvest...plant 3 or 4 seeds every 30 days and keep your grows going - that way you will never be out of meds.


----------



## Lowkeyed (Nov 25, 2008)

go to htg garden supply they have a 400w mh/hps system for a good price. This is a good set-up for what you want to do.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have and love the setup mentioned above from htg. You can get a hps bulb and a mh conversion bulb to use in the same ballast.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the same 400 HPS with a MH conversion bulb from HTG, and am happy with it.


----------

